
Why Are Voters Ignoring Experts? - sergeant3
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/brexit-voters-ignoring-experts-by-jean-pisani-ferry-2016-07
======
PaulHoule
Some of it is the "emperor has no clothes effect".

Hillary Clinton had to vote for the 2nd Iraq War because she wanted to appear
tough. Yet, the Bush administration did not show one shred of evidence to back
up it's claims of WMD and in the end the few "non experts" who questioned this
turned out to be right.

Where were the experts before the 2008 crash? Or in the 1990's stock market
bubble, etc?

